
Ask HN: Inventory management software for a new online retailer - mfluderx
I am setting up a new online store and I want to also sell on marketplaces like Amazon and eBay, but I want a single piece of software that links to everything, I don&#x27;t want to have to access each marketplace separately, I want to automate the process as much as possible, so I can concentrate on building the business and not doing product listing uploads.<p>Any ideas on what software I need?
======
TheAtlasTeam
Do a Google Search for 'multi channel ecommerce software' and you will get
lists of inventory management software that connects to marketplaces like
Amazon and Ebay.

For example: [https://www.sellbrite.com/](https://www.sellbrite.com/)
[http://www.linnworks.com/](http://www.linnworks.com/)
[https://www.channelgrabber.com/](https://www.channelgrabber.com/) \- UK based

Or if you have the startup capital have custom inventory management software
created to fit your business by a software development company.

